# Light Helmets (from: Future Canadian Airborne Capability and Org)



## PuckChaser (2 Apr 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> I'm not a jumper either I am just part of a Light Battalion so I have a little bit of background info at my disposal.  Two and a half years ago on the Bde spring Ex, Mike Coy jumped onto the Mattawa and suffered 18 injuries on the jump.  A number of soldiers were injured and the most serious had to be airlifted to Ottawa for treatment.  One guy, a Platoon Commander at the time shattered his leg and has never been able to walk right since then.  A few other suffered some head injuries, some of which I would attribute to the SPECTRA helmet we use.  The French airborne units do not use this helmet when they jump because they have deemed it unsuitable for jumping. Rather, they continue to use their older jump helmet.



By SPECTRA helmet, you mean the standard issued CF helmet? I've never heard it referred to by that name, that's why I ask.

I remember that exercise, I was in the TOC and remembered thinking after seeing the weather I was lucky I wasn't a jumper that night.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 Apr 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> By SPECTRA helmet, you mean the standard issued CF helmet? I've never heard it referred to by that name, that's why I ask.
> 
> I remember that exercise, I was in the TOC and remembered thinking after seeing the weather I was lucky I wasn't a jumper that night.



Yes, we adopted the French helmet with a few slight modifications to suit our own equipment.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPECTRA_helmet


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Apr 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Yes, we adopted the French helmet with a few slight modifications to suit our own equipment.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPECTRA_helmet



Too bad it's so heavy at over 3 pounds.

The British Mk7 is about a pound lighter. Lighter is better for the neck on landing!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mk._7_Helmet


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 Apr 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Too bad it's so heavy at over 3 pounds.
> 
> The British Mk7 is about a pound lighter. Lighter is better for the neck on landing!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mk._7_Helmet



This is why the French still don't use it for jumping


----------



## IRepoCans (2 Apr 2013)

If you guys are worried about lighter helmets just look at the Rabintex Attack: http://www.rabintex.com/ProductView.asp?ID=12, I think there is a model of the Attack shell made specific for paratroopers.


----------



## MikeL (2 Apr 2013)

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> If you guys are worried about lighter helmets just look at the Rabintex Attack: http://www.rabintex.com/ProductView.asp?ID=12, I think there is a model of the Attack shell made specific for paratroopers.



Why are you recommending Rabintex?  Why not any of the other helmets currently out there?

Also,  the helmet Rabintex makes designed for paratroopers is right under the Attack on the left sidebar
RBH Parachute
http://www.rabintex.com/ProductView.asp?ID=87


----------



## IRepoCans (3 Apr 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Why are you recommending Rabintex?  Why not any of the other helmets currently out there?
> 
> Also,  the helmet Rabintex makes designed for paratroopers is right under the Attack on the left sidebar
> RBH Parachute
> http://www.rabintex.com/ProductView.asp?ID=87



Well Rabintex already has a supply of their helmets with the CF along with various Canadian police agencies thus it already has a track record of use in Canada. Sure there are other helmets out and about, but this one is light, low profile has a similar shape (especially with a helmet cover and NVG mount) to the modified Spectra helmet issued and has a ballistic resistance already tested by DoD (this is all in theory after this) so in theory it would be easier for the procurement of a lighter helmet for paras if there ever was a procurement for new helmets for the paras.

If you want another brand I'd suggest Ops-Core Fast or the Crye Airframe but those helmets would make some CoCs bleed salt from their eyes.


----------



## KevinB (3 Apr 2013)

Crye Airframe for the win...

However its pricey beyond the point of pain to most entities.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Apr 2013)

Crye Airframe w/Chops for the '300' win!


----------



## KevinB (3 Apr 2013)

I don't have a Crye AirFrame yet...  Still rocking my TC2002 -- you can jump it (well I'm sure you can't in Canada - but it seems to work down here...)


----------



## MikeL (3 Apr 2013)

Are the Americans using the Crye and Ops Core during static line jumps? Or only MFF?  



Ops Core FAST has some good reviews on it,  and looks like a lot of them are being procured for USSOCOM units and some conventional(TACP), LEO, etc.  Plus I believe the entire Norwegian Army is getting them.  Due to all the demand,  there is quite the backlog on them.


----------



## IRepoCans (3 Apr 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Are the Americans using the Crye and Ops Core during static line jumps? Or only MFF?
> 
> 
> 
> Ops Core FAST has some good reviews on it,  and looks like a lot of them are being procured for USSOCOM units and some conventional(TACP), LEO, etc.  Plus I believe the entire Norwegian Army is getting them.  Due to all the demand,  there is quite the backlog on them.



75th RR has used them for static line jumps since they are issued now along with their MICH helmets. Also they have a new chute down south too don't they? T-11 I believe they are known as? Be interesting to see what features and improvements it has.


----------



## buzgo (3 Apr 2013)

Gents,

there is a new version of the Gallet/Spectra helmet in the works. It is the same profile, uses the same suspension but has an updated composite construction that is significantly lighter. 

I have held it in my grubby paws, it doesn't have the LCF of the Ops Core or Crye helmets, but it is a big improvement over what we have now.


----------



## MikeL (3 Apr 2013)

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> 75th RR has used them for static line jumps since they are issued now along with their MICH helmets.



Are you assuming that soldiers in the 75th Ranger Regiment are jumping with the Ops Core helmet because it is issued to them?  Or do you know for a fact they are jumping with that helmet?



			
				IRepoCans said:
			
		

> Also they have a new chute down south too don't they? T-11 I believe they are known as? Be interesting to see what features and improvements it has.



Yes,  it is the T-11 and it has been in use since 2010(?).



			
				signalsguy said:
			
		

> It is the same profile, uses the same suspension but has an updated composite construction that is significantly lighter.



Disappointing that it still uses the old suspension.  Does it have the NVG bracket as part of the helmet?  I remember seeing a Army news video showing off some trial helmets and they had a NVG bracket built in.


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Apr 2013)

I wore the M76 'British PARA' helmet... alot. Still have mine in fact (don't ask how)

http://www.gostak.co.uk/composites/uk/

It was excellent, especially the revised version they issued in the mid-80s, which went back to a basic 3 point web chinstrap and a more sensible lining.


----------



## McG (3 Apr 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Disappointing that it still uses the old suspension.  Does it have the NVG bracket as part of the helmet?  I remember seeing a Army news video showing off some trial helmets and they had a NVG bracket built in.


Our TA will tell you that the strap suspension provides superior ballistic protection over pads.  There was also a USMC document from a few years ago indicating that pads trade-off ballistic protection for non-ballistic impact protection.  The choice would come down to what the greater perceived threat is.  It is would not be unreasonable to suggest the protection requirements of a paratroop are different from the non-jumper, and so such pers may require a different helmet.

It is too bad these guys did not run a strap suspension helmet through their simulation:   http://ftp.rta.nato.int/public//PubFullText/RTO/MP/RTO-MP-HFM-207///MP-HFM-207-34.doc
Interesting to see their conclusion that ballistic visors protect against more than just ballistic threats.


----------



## MikeL (3 Apr 2013)

For suspension I was hoping we might see something similar to the Oregon Aero BLSS kit,  where you still have a suspension in the helmet with pads velcro'd onto it(strap suspension) and not directly onto the helmet shell like Skydex, etc pads.

Interesting study though,  would have been good to see some other suspensions tested like you mentioned.


----------



## IRepoCans (3 Apr 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Are you assuming that soldiers in the 75th Ranger Regiment are jumping with the Ops Core helmet because it is issued to them?  Or do you know for a fact they are jumping with that helmet?



Its their new issued helmet since late 2011 and it has been approved by SOCOM/USASOC for Airborne Operations, granted I couldn't find any pictures where you could make out the rangers helmets when they were jumping. 

As for the new Spectra helmet, did they look at the Ops-Core H-nape? heard many good reviews and opinions on their helmet straps.


----------



## buzgo (4 Apr 2013)

I saw it at DRDC-V. They had done testing on the current harness vs. pads but only from a ballistics standpoint. Deformation of the helmet - will it crush your skull when it inevitably deforms?

Pads = bad. Harness = good.


----------



## IRepoCans (6 Apr 2013)

Skeletor, found a image of 75th RR getting ready to jump, a few Ops-Core Fast helmets in the mix:


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Apr 2013)

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> Skeletor, found a image of 75th RR getting ready to jump, a few Ops-Core Fast helmets in the mix:



Proof it's not an RAF air crew? No barf streaming up and down the deck....


----------

